# European SIMs for your unlocked phone



## MaryH (Mar 4, 2013)

Would be good to have a summary of European SIM for your unlocked phone, on conditions and what it is good for.

Country:              
GSM Co:
Website:
Name of Plan:
Purchase cost:
Included:
Rates Local:
Rates NA:
Rates Europe:
Text rate:
Data rates:
Purchase:
Recommend For:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 4, 2013)

Country:                UK
GSM Co:                 Three
Website:                http://www.three.co.uk/
Name of Plan:        Pay As You Go+ All-in-One 15 Add-on.
Purchase cost:       20 GBP
Included:                Activation, 300 mins, 3000 text, all you can eat internet for 30 days.
Rates Local:           26p / min after limit.  no charge for incoming
Rates NA:               ?
Rates Europe:        ?
Text rate:               11p / text after limit.  no charge for incoming
Data rates:             11p / MB in lower plans than all you can eat
Purchase:                Vending machine at LHR
Recommend For:      Data with some voice and text for UK only.  Sim does not seem to work in France.


----------



## Don40 (Mar 5, 2013)

Any suggestions for Spain.  Also, is Internet readily available as U.S.  Thinking about renting a car and would use a smartphone for directions, or should I buy a GPS unit.
Thanks
Don


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Don40 said:


> Any suggestions for Spain.  Also, is Internet readily available as U.S.  Thinking about renting a car and would use a smartphone for directions, or should I buy a GPS unit.
> Thanks
> Don



Definitely take a GPS--the maps for Spain/Portugal are cheap, and they are accurate with a capital "A" in even the smallest towns and rat's nests of little, old streets that twist around over each other.

Internet is readily available, very much like the U.S.  We drove from Malaga to Granada, to Jerez (horse show, well worth putting on your agenda, but only available certain days of the week), Cordoba, Seville, Segovia, and Madrid.  Great Trip!  Recommend SIXT car rental; it was way less than 1/2 the price of others, great service, new car.  We used American Express' Premium Insurance for a cost of $25.00 for the entire period for vehicle coverage/hospitalization/valuables, and 3rd party liability was included in the base rate they quoted us for the car.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 5, 2013)

There's a sticky on Flyer Talk under travel technology on this topic that might be useful. 

Cheers


----------



## Don40 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, for the SIM information.  Looking at rental cars, kinda difficult to find an automatic.


----------



## cmh (Mar 10, 2013)

I've purchased SIM cards locally in South Africa, Mexico and Guatemala.  In all cases, it worked out well for us.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 11, 2013)

take a look at www.mobal.com

They sell phones and cards. 

I actually have a UK phone number for my travels to the UK.  Incoming calls are free, outgoing calls you pay for.


----------

